# Hemmoraging*sp?



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Is it possible to be hemmoraging when you havent done anything to cause it,that you know of? If so what should you do for it?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It really depends what you mean by hemmoraging. Are you soaking more that one large pad in an hour? If so, then call your doc see what he/she thinks. How are you feeling, if you are feeling ok and are not going through more then 1 pad in an hour it could just be a heavy period, but still have it checked out. Take care.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

I know this is 4 days later but just wondering how you're doing. Yes, you can hemmorage with no known cause, I have many times. I ended up with a hysterectomy 3 years ago due to this happening many times over. While bleeding heavily, it's important to lay down and not exert yourself. Hope you're okay


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Your hemmoraging may well be caused by prolonged exposure to computer monitor (no matter if CRT or LCD). See bleeding testimonials down this site & also see the guestbook testimonials:http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htmP.S. It was so frustrating when I listened to Dr.Ash on radio (in the doctor's office) and a woman phoned him that both she & her son were both bleeding unexplainedly. I waited for Ash to TELL her that it might be her computer monitor - or new car causing her problems. I WAITED for Ash to mention the online book Black On White. Nothing... I tried phoning the office & emailing but got NOWHERE. Why? Because they just want to hear themselves. After hearing what I had to say, the secretary responded like a true robot "you have to tell him this yourself & you can only do so by making an appointment." So much for that!


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

Go to a gyn. Most possible cause is uterine fibroids. And now there are alternatives to a hysterectomy. It all depends on your particular case.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

whoaaa throught looking at a computer!??


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Yep, computer monitors will do it occasionally depending on the CRT/LCD's degree of harmful emanations. Like I mention on my above site, it's a "criminallergy" vs. merely "hidden allergy".Some CRTs/LCDs cause me worse symptoms than others. Sometimes "only" migraines, lack of sleep, etc., but other monitors are much worse & cause me bleeding as well.Also if you google search for "LCD headache", you'll find a site "LCD Display Discomfort", with similar testimonials. So you see, I'm not the only one with computer symptoms, nor with bleeding (the latter you can see from the online PDF book "Black On White" by Granlund-Lind.


----------

